

Ask HN: Feedback on my valentine's day promo page? - pdenya

I'd appreciate any feedback but especially any low-hanging-fruit that'll likely increase my conversion rate.  Marketing suggestions also welcome.<p>http://knottablenecklaces.com/Valentines-Day/
======
kellros
Hey pdenya,

I think you need to improve the flow i.t.o getting the majority of the content
above the fold.

For example, I would: Reduce the heart image size slightly and save it at the
same resolution (it's too big - loads slow)

Rethink your selling points (next to the heart) Wear it formally or casually -
as opposed to? Bend to your will? Wear them differently? Get them by
Valentines day = call to action? \----- Things you need to bring to light is;
the fun factor (shape it anyway you please) the hip factor (it's shiny, formal
during day, snazzy at night ~ shape to fit) the perceived value factor (will
mostly be from testimonies ex. I wear it all day)

The Get it by Valentines day should be a summary introduction to the products
on sale, ex.

Order now or before Saturday, 11 February to receive your gift on or before
Valentines Day. (Note the keyword) (Followed by 3 columns, 1 for each product
with a templated design with 'Add to Cart' underneath them)

Doing the above, your testimonies (perceived value) will raise above the fold.

Just for some added value, your links ex. in the footer should look
differently from normal text.

All the best, hope you make a ton of sales (don't forget to attract attention)

~~~
kellros
Almost forgot to mention why the templated product design - it's so people can
compare the products in terms of look, price and testimony/feedback :)

------
JoachimSchipper
Not exactly marketing, but: I gave one to my mathematician girlfriend last
year, and she pointed out that adding a lock would make these necklaces much
more flexible ("nontrivial knots").

------
fezzl
Low hanging fruits: 1) Get some pink in there, 2) less text, 3) orange/red and
bigger Add to Cart buttons.

~~~
revorad
Bigger photos.

